# Looking for a Hen?



## piggypie (Jun 4, 2011)

Any hen will do. I rehab'd a bird that needs a friend. I'll pay shipping/box cost no problem!
Thanks guys!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where is your location..there may be a member close so you may not have to have a bird shipped.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*hen*

would you like a homer hen?


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

shoot me your info, I'll send you a hen.


----------

